
Vint Cerf: The government is going overboard in Internet copyright control - ssclafani
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/14/vint-cerf/
======
gkoberger
Vint Cerf is about as classy as they come. He's a captivating speaker -- his
was easily the best talk I've ever attended. He can talk about incredibly high
level, complicated concepts (in my case, it was "internet in space"; in this
case, "SOPA") in a way that makes them easy to digest for people who would
normally be woefully under-qualified to comprehend the concepts.

I'm incredibly glad he has the backing of a company that can put him before
the government.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Vint Cerf is about as classy as they come._

Only if you avoid the ICANN monopoly issue. Then he is pro-dictatorship.

------
ChuckMcM
I chuckled at the snarky Microsoft comment "I can see where Google
photoshopped out the strings..."

It is interesting to live in the times where the world is grappling with
something our grandchildren may see as obvious. On the one hand we have
"Intellectual Property Interests" who are trying to extract every penny out of
their "assets" while on the other hand we have the rest of us who are more and
more irritated at being squeezed. The tension in key legislators between the
folks who vote for them and the folks who pay for their elections is almost
palpable.

Google, being bushwhacked by these people, is nicely not taking that sitting
down. Its nice to see, but so far it has been like watching a court room
lawyer and a bright high school student debate what is 'right' and 'wrong.'
Fortunately they are a well funded high school student and they generally
learn from their mistakes.

As the music labels die off, we can watch them to understand how it might go
for others in their shoes, I am sure the book publishers are paying close
attention. Your grandkids will read about this time in history and economics
text books that is for sure.

